# Aletoware.de gut?



## Voldemôrd (11. Juni 2009)

Hi wie findet ihr die seite  http://www.aletoware.de ??? mein freund wollte sich evtl. dort einen Pc kaufen, aber ich bin mir net sicher ob die seite was taug, ich find sie etwas teuer.

z.B den pc http://www.aletoware.de/shop/product_info....p;action=config


----------



## Asoriel (11. Juni 2009)

meine Meinung? Verdammt schlechte Auswahl und zu teuer. Besonders Mainboard und Netzteil sind furchtbar.


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. Juni 2009)

gut hab ich ihm auch gesagt =D  Hör auf den guten mann René!


----------



## Headmoo (11. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> gut hab ich ihm auch gesagt =D  Hör auf den guten mann René!



Was is den an BeQuiet Netzteilen auszusetzen? Das LC Power Netzteil is doch für den Preis auch net schlecht. Ich hab auch son 550W von LC bin damit zufrieden hatte noch nie Probleme. Ich hab mal die Einzel Komponenten z.B bei alternate für die Grundkonfiguration rausgesucht (alternate weil bekannt und net son schleuderhaufen wie hardwareversand etc.).

E8400                                              147,90€
4GB Corsair 800                                61,90€
4Core1600-GLAN                               39,06€
512MB 4850                                      99,90€
640GB WD                                        53,90€
LG Brenner                                       29,90€
550W LC Power                                27,90€
Enermax Vostok                               44,90€
----------------------------------------------------
Gesamt                                          505,36€


Der Rechner kostet 525,17€ zieht man die Komponenten ab bleiben 19,81€. Und sein wir mal ehrlich 19,81€ für Zusammenbau und Versand sind nicht die Welt. Kommt natürlich auch drauf an welche Ansprüche man an das gerät stellt. Wenn man weiß man brauchst zum zocken kammer sich ja was mit nem anderen mainboard raussuchen. Wobei das Asrock für den normalo der bissel zockt völlig reicht.


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

Headmoo schrieb:


> (alternate weil bekannt und net son schleuderhaufen wie hardwareversand etc.).


_
Also damit bist du sicherlich bei einigen (mich mit eingeschlossen) unten durch.._


----------



## Headmoo (11. Juni 2009)

Nunja das mag sein aber ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und werde da bestimmt nichts mehr kaufen. Euin schönes beispiel ist auch das hier http://www.ciao.de/hardwareversand_de__Test_3215323 aber es geht ja hier auchnicht darum. Sondern darum das er nen neuen rechner sucht. Was würdet Ihr den für ne Zusammenstellung empfehlen? Im Preisbereich von 500-550€. Wäre vllt auch für mich interessant.


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Oh , ist ja ziemlich aktuell vo Mai 2007.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für 550&#8364;? 

Sowas , vllt mit nem anderen Gehäuse - ist ja Geschmackssache.. : 



*CPU :* AMD Phenom II X4 940

*Festplatte :* WD Caviar SE16 320GB

*Gehäuse :* NZXT Beta Case
*
Netzteil :* OCZ StealthXStream 500W
*
Laufwerk :* LG GH22NS40
*
Mainboard :* ASUS M4N78
*
Grafikkarte :* HD4870 / GTX260

*RAM :* 4096MB DDR2 Corsair Twin2X CL_


----------



## Headmoo (11. Juni 2009)

Nuja war ja auch nur ein Beispiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis auf dei kleine Festplatte find ich das schon ne interessante Konfiguration.


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Danke..

Naja , ausreichen sollte sie trotzdem , wenn nicht gibt man ein wenig mehr aus & hat ne grössere.. :-)

_


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (11. Juni 2009)

o.0 für fast den selben pc hab ich vor nem monat 800 bezahlt o.0 ok n anderes mobo und ne andere platte und n teureres gehäuse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Hi wie findet ihr die seite  http://www.aletoware.de ??? mein freund wollte sich evtl. dort einen Pc kaufen, aber ich bin mir net sicher ob die seite was taug, ich find sie etwas teuer.
> 
> z.B den pc http://www.aletoware.de/shop/product_info....p;action=config



Also, ich finde den Shop nicht schlecht. Nicht alle Angebote dort taugen, oft verbauen sie Billignetzteile, aber das liegt in der Natur des Preises. Aber nehmen wir z.b. das Angebot hier:

    *  AMD Phenom II X4 940 (4x 3.0GHz)
    * ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe Sockel AM2+
    * 4096MB DDR2RAM PC-800
    * 640GB WD SATA 16MB 7200U/Min. 
    * 512MB ATI Radeon HD4870
    * 22x LG Multi-DVD-Brenner
    * 550Watt BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 
    * CoolerMaster CM-690 

Für 730 Euro ist das ein super Angebot, besser geht es nicht. Allein das Mobo kostet 150 Euro. Mich macht nur eines stutzig. Wenn ich mir die Konfiguration im Detail ansehe, dann steht beim Mobo auf einmal ein deutlich billigeres Gigabyte dabei.

Seht selbst:

http://www.aletoware.de/shop/products/High...940-HD4870.html

Aber ansonsten gibt es da echt ein paar gute Angebot. Man muss sich halt nur das richtige heraussuchen. Für mich mit Sicherheit eine der besten Seiten für Komplettangebote, die ich bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (11. Juni 2009)

Mordox-Rajaxx schrieb:


> o.0 für fast den selben pc hab ich vor nem monat 800 bezahlt o.0 ok n anderes mobo und ne andere platte und n teureres gehäuse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nix veraltet so schnell wie die PC Technik. Ich habe einen Kollegen, ist schon ein paar Jährchen her, der wollte sich einen Rechner kaufen. Er hat immer gesagt, ach ich warte noch bis es ein bissel billiger wird. Wenn man danach geht kann man bis zum jüngsten Tag warten. Meinen Beobachtungen kosten Standard Rechner immer dasselbe. Natürlich steigen die Gigahertz und Gigabyte Zahlen, aber der Preis bleibt immer auf einem Niveau. Währungsdivergenzen mal ausgeniommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt da auch den Spruch. Kauf einen Rechner, pack ihn aus und er ist nur noch die Hälfte wert.


----------



## Headmoo (11. Juni 2009)

Mmh also bei mir steht da das GIGABYTE in der Beschreibung als auch in dem Auswahltool. Vllt wurde das Angebot mal überarbeitet und es handelt sich um nen Schreibfehler weil das ASUS Board glaub ich nich mehr gibt. Ausserdem hat jeder Shop gute und schlechte Angebote wie du schon sagst man muß sich eben das passende herraus suchen. Ich denke auch das man da einen PC nch seinen Vorstellungen zusammengestellt bekommt mit dem was man haben möchte. Hab ich bei meinem letzen auch gemacht. Zack ne E-mail an den Händelr und siehe da nen Tg später war das Angebot da und so hab ich ihn damals dann auch bestellt.

Was würdet Ihr den zur Zeit für Mainboards empfehlen?


----------



## Mordox-Rajaxx (11. Juni 2009)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...63&agid=598


----------



## Headmoo (11. Juni 2009)

Nur dieses eine? Was is mit den Modellen von Gigabyte oder ASUS? Die müssen doch auch was vernünftiges im Sortiment haben oder? Ich hab halt gern Auswahl :-)


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich schwöre auf Gigabyte. Würde ich nen AM2-Prozzi kaufen, würde es wahrscheinlich dieses Boad werden:

http://www.hoh.de/default.aspx?TY=item&amp...558&CT=4578


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juni 2009)

Headmoo schrieb:


> Mmh also bei mir steht da das GIGABYTE in der Beschreibung als auch in dem Auswahltool. Vllt wurde das Angebot mal überarbeitet und es handelt sich um nen Schreibfehler weil das ASUS Board glaub ich nich mehr gibt. Ausserdem hat jeder Shop gute und schlechte Angebote wie du schon sagst man muß sich eben das passende herraus suchen. Ich denke auch das man da einen PC nch seinen Vorstellungen zusammengestellt bekommt mit dem was man haben möchte. Hab ich bei meinem letzen auch gemacht. Zack ne E-mail an den Händelr und siehe da nen Tg später war das Angebot da und so hab ich ihn damals dann auch bestellt.
> 
> Was würdet Ihr den zur Zeit für Mainboards empfehlen?



Ich glaub, mich tritt ein Pferd, jetzt steht bei mir auch das Gigabyte dabei. Aber vorhin stand noch das Asus oben dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (11. Juni 2009)

Kauft einen Pc wenn der alte leistungsmäßig nichts mehr taugt.
Oder er defekt ist und das Aufrüsten sich nicht mehr lohnt.
Der Preis bleibt wie einer schon sagte recht konstant nur die Leistung steigt.

Will man immer das beste vom besten, darf man sich keinen PC kaufen.
Weil sobald man aus dem Laden geht oder er daheim steht ist er schon  wieder alt, ist leider so kann man nichts dran machen.
Goldene Regel 1: Kauft einen PC wenn ihr einen braucht und eine Aufrüstung wirtschaftlich kontraproduktiv ist.
Macht eine Aufrüstung wirtschaftlich noch sinn, rüstet erst auf.
I.d.R. die ersten 1-2 Jahre.
Gruß,Wagga


----------



## Headmoo (11. Juni 2009)

Ich bin mir noch net so richtig sicher ob ich ein AMD System nehme oder doch lieber was von Intel. Was wär den für nen Core 2 Duo ein gutes Board momentan? Oder vllt hat ja auch jemand nen Konfigvorschlag. Ach so im Preisbereich 500-600€ wenns Sinn macht würde ich auch paar Kröten mehr ausgeben.


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Was wären ein paar Kröten mehr? _


----------



## Headmoo (11. Juni 2009)

Ich sag mal die Schmerzgrenze würde bei +100 - 150€ liegen.


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_zB : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Natürlich überall (ausser CPU , Mainboard , RAM  , Graka)  gespart , aber das wäre dann aber möglich..
_


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juni 2009)

Einen Intel würde ich derzeit nicht holen. Für einen guten Dualcore von Intel, wie z.b. dem 8400 zahlst du ca. 130 Euro. Für nur 30 Euro mehr bekommst du nen Phenom II 940 Quad, der in meinen Augen, auch wenn er für die meisten Anwendungen noch sinnfrei ist, deutlich bessere Lebensaussichten hat.

Aber das musst du wissen. Ich selbst habe einen 9550 Quad von Intel mit diesen Board: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a339154.html
Klar, bin super zufrieden, aber im Moment ist preis-/leistungstechnisch der Phenom II 940 einfach ne Bombe. Ich habe schon zwei Rechner mit Phenom II 940 gebastelt und muss sagen, für das Geld ist der einfach super. Kommt meist nicht ganz an die Performance meines Intels hin, aber viel fehlt nicht.

Deswegen würde ich an deiner Stelle aktuell den Phenom II 940 nehmen. Und Board Gigabyte, aber das ist zum Teil auch Geschmackssache.
Asus ist auch top, allerdings war ich beim letzten, welches ich in der Hand hatte, von der Verarbeitung gemessen an dem hohen Preis doch etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## Headmoo (11. Juni 2009)

Also nen Bord von ASUS oder GIGBYTE wär mir schon lieber. Was könnte man da nehmen für die obrige Zusammenstellung?


----------



## painschkes (11. Juni 2009)

_Dann wohl das :  Klick mich! 

_


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juni 2009)

Das hier würde meines werden, wenn ich mir nen AM3 zulegen würde.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a398001.html


----------



## Headmoo (11. Juni 2009)

Könnte man das GIGABYTE MA770T-UD3P auch nehmen? Wo sind die anderen besser als das?


----------

